# My Memorial project



## 3 legged dog (Dec 21, 2009)

We (the wife) Leveled the ground, and I built a frame for the base from prussure treated studs. It was geting hot out, high 80's I think. Not sure what I'm going to do with that grape vine on the left. It doesn't stand a chance there! :no:


----------



## 3 legged dog (Dec 21, 2009)

I used this ladder for my work bench. 












Started putting the ramp together. We cut about 44 of those 46.5" studs. Had to buy a new saw blade











Here is a compleated frame. :thumbup:


----------



## 3 legged dog (Dec 21, 2009)

This was my building area. 










One down and three more to go. :thumbsup: My wife leveled this one while I built the next.










Started the 2nd one. This one went much faster due to I traced the markings from the first one. No measuring or figuring.










2 down, 2 to go.


----------



## 3 legged dog (Dec 21, 2009)

3 Down and one more to go. All this was done yesterday, and by this time I was beat. 










All 4 done. The frame complete. By now I'm getting sunburnt and very tired. But there is plywood to be carried in so I trudge on.


----------



## 3 legged dog (Dec 21, 2009)

So I started laying the plywood sheets. Two 3/4 sheets and eight 3/8 sheets. And a lot of screws.




























Kids getting antsy


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

it's not big enough!!


----------



## 3 legged dog (Dec 21, 2009)

I wish I could have gone bigger, But it would have gotten too expensive. :yes: I could add on later I think.


----------



## 3 legged dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Well it got late and dark quick yesterday and I didn't get any pictures of my progress, So I got up this morning and got some pictures of what I did.











The top of this side still needs more work, but for the most part it's done.



















That poor grape vine is doomed


----------



## 3 legged dog (Dec 21, 2009)

The kids trying it out. :thumbup:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I think I see helmets on those kids but I do not believe I see knee and elbow pads. Those are really a good idea IMO.


----------



## 3 legged dog (Dec 21, 2009)

They usualy wear pads. I didn't even notice they weren't wearing them.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice weekend project... and all i did was take my kids to the zoo! (it was a 6 hour round trip though  )


----------



## eemichael83 (May 13, 2010)

What a cool dad! :thumbup:


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

It's really cool! If I were your kid, I would be happy very much )


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Nice work, hope the kids appreciate the work.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Oboy! Do you have some lucky kids there, or what!

Great job!


----------



## 3 legged dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the positive feedback. The kid's are enjoying it very much. So far no injuries besides some minor cuts (knocking on wood). The wood is holding up well to the constant barage of teenage boys, and I bought a tarp just in case it rains. I will post more pictures when I have time. :thumbup:


----------



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

Really neat!!

Built a ton of ramps growing up. If the plywood starts to splinter, you could re-cover it with masonite. Very smooth, and doesnt splinter. Little slippery, but the kids will get used to it. You even installed a coping!! (the pvc type tube you got up at the top of the transition). If the neighbors complain about the noise, try closing off the pack of the ramp with plywood, basically box in the back, as this will muffle the sound. Throw in some junk under there as well to help deaden the echo. 

good job!!


----------



## jeremybrooks (Jan 5, 2012)

Very cool. I built several ramps when I was a teenager. Even had one I could fit in the back of my Celica and haul around town to ride up walls.

Back then we never wore helmets/pads. Everything healed.


----------

